# Our Hamm Pictures (dial up warning)



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Ok guys here we go there are lots and lots of them.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Ron Tremper


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

sooo gutted i didnt goo what did u get any spares


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oooh Ron don't look like I expected! Hope a good time was had hun x


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*f*

wow be there next year


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

looks g8 cant wait till next year :2thumb:


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

Was Grakky possessed or pissed? :lol2:


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

tinkrebel said:


> Was Grakky possessed or pissed? :lol2:


haha, Tony was trying to get a picture of my er, lips, and I was hiding them and rolling my eyes... how he managed to take the picture JUST at the right moment I don't know. :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

just worked out u can make pictures bigger


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

How much was this one going for :lol2:

Any more than 3 euro's and I won't bother :whistling2:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeebus! I look like crud in all of those pics!  I hate photographs!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

We need captions to say who they all are :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Great photos though - looks like there were some stunning animals there!


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> We need captions to say who they all are :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO -=breathes in=- OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! please.. No!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Faith said:


> Ron Tremper


Who's the fool standing next to ron?: victory:...

Is ron standing on a chair? :whistling2:...

Ron has to be at least 6' 2" then? :hmm:...T.T.8)


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

LOL no TT he is not standing on a chair silly


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> We need captions to say who they all are :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
no, we really don't!


praise the lord there are none of me asleep!


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

they dont need any of you sleeping when they have you looking posessed. :devil:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Grate pics !! and weres the pics of the cresties lol


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

CWD said:


> Grate pics !! and weres the pics of the cresties lol


Oops sorry didnt have a lot of time by the time we got to go round the show it was 1pm


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I look crap.
Remove that aweful picture of me or photoshop the bags under my eyes!


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

Yay none of me


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

i look awfull on all of those...

i think its the lack of sleep and the only place we were able to wash stunk so bad i threw up!!!!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> i look awfull on all of those...
> 
> i think its the lack of sleep and the only place we were able to wash stunk so bad i threw up!!!!


Erm we did stop in Belgium remember you smelly sod could have had a wash there :Na_Na_Na_Na:
And in ashford they even had showers there dont blame us for you smellin so rank on the way back :whistling2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

you were worse than me!!!!
foot cheese!!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

carisma02uk said:


> you were worse than me!!!!
> foot cheese!!!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> you were worse than me!!!!
> foot cheese!!!


There was nothing worse than Diablos smelly feet and you were warned and did you move Nooooo you said you didnt give a Poo I was wearing my trainers for 3 wholeeeeeee days what did you expect me to do wash them in the stinking toilets? I think your nose might of been a bit too close to your arse.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

hahahahaha


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Some of those Leo's look like they are in tiny tubs, no water either.


----------



## daveroyals (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG you have put that pic of me all over the place lol 
i must say tho i do look a little like you cham lol 
glad you got her home ok mate 
and robbie's pic is top man lol


----------



## jack007 (Apr 27, 2008)

Diablo looks so funny with that hat on :lol2:.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

HS said:


> Some of those Leo's look like they are in tiny tubs, no water either.


Water is always an issue at the shows 99% of all the leos i saw were in great condition i have to say i was quite pleased with the show this time round last time i was really upset at the way some of the sellers were selling things but they have turned it up a notch


----------

